# Leetonia Coyote Hunt



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

The check in for the Leetonia Sportsman's Association Coyote contest was the 20th. We had 21 two-hunter teams registered @ $30 per team. Four teams brought in a total of 7 coyotes. Three of the teams split $315 three ways as they all had 2 coyotes. The heaviest was 35 lb. and that team received $315. The club took no money from the entrant fees.

It was a good turnout and we will have another seminar and hunt contest in 2012.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The heaviest at 35 lbs ?? You need to feed them better !! Good job on getting 7 out of the area.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

T-180 said:


> The heaviest at 35 lbs ?? You need to feed them better !! Good job on getting 7 out of the area.


That made 7 good coyotes. Most of the ones I've seen killed in this area weigh in the mid-30s. I think these were all females so that accounts for a lot of coyotes that will never be.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That's even better yet !!


----------

